# Double booking problem for Reservation Program



## alex410 (Jan 5, 2023)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for some help with the attached MS Excel Spreadsheet (2nd and 3rd picture/attachment). This is a Conference Room Reservation program on MS Excel.

The formula detects double bookings and highlight them in yellow but I would like it show an error message when there is a double booking meaning the cell value is < 0.
Here is the formula used: =1-SUMPRODUCT(('Conference Room Reservation'!$C$2:$C$1000<=F$6)*('Conference Room Reservation'!$B$2:$B$1000=$I$3)*('Conference Room Reservation'!$D$2:$D$1000>=F$6)*('Conference Room Reservation'!$E$2:$E$1000=$C7))

If there is a double booking the prompt should tell the user that a double booking exists and to book at a different time for that room.
I would also like the booking labels to have the user's name.
Please see the first picture below/attached where I put in how the outcome should look.

Can you please help with this. Thank you so much.
-
Alex














=1-SUMPRODUCT(('Conference Room Reservation'!$C$2:$C$1000<=F$6)*('Conference Room Reservation'!$B$2:$B$1000=$I$3)*('Conference Room Reservation'!$D$2:$D$1000>=F$6)*('Conference Room Reservation'!$E$2:$E$1000=$C7))


----------



## Fluff (Jan 6, 2023)

Welcome to the MrExcel Message Board!

Cross-posting (posting the same question in more than one forum) is not against our rules, but the *method* of doing so is covered by #13 of the Forum Rules.

*Be sure to follow & read the link at the end of the rule too!*

Cross posted at: Help needed with Conference Room Reservation (double booking)
If you have posted the question at more places, please provide links to those as well.

If you do cross-post in the future and also provide links, then there shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## alex410 (Jan 6, 2023)

Please note that I posed this same question on Excel Forums: Help needed with Conference Room Reservation (double booking)
Thank you.


----------



## alex410 (Sunday at 9:14 PM)

I solved this issue on my own so this inquiry is no longer required. Thanks.


----------

